# Found Silky Albino dove needs a home



## memontalbano (Sep 10, 2014)

Found a white silky albino dove in road in Broken Arrow, OK. Need to find it a home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Can you post a picture of it?

I will move your thread to the appropriate forum.*


----------



## memontalbano (Sep 10, 2014)

*found silky albino dove*

Here is his picture.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It is absolutely lovely! Thank you for caring for it for now, hope you can find a home for it.

Might be good to advertise locally too!


----------

